

How we increased our IAP Revenue from the Developing World by 400% - rampr
https://medium.com/marketing-hashcube/one-simple-hack-to-crack-iaps-in-the-developing-world-a3a2751a0f94

======
Toadsoup
Setting the pricing that way makes sense. With my apps, I have just done the
conversion from USD to local currency and rounded them to (psudo)
psychological price points. Little to no regard was given to the local value
of the currencies.

I might just have to play around with my pricing a little bit, although I
don't know if I have enough traffic to justify all of the conversions. Could
be a fun project to test out.

Thanks for the idea.

